# Poor Little Drowned Rat



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

*1 1/2 hours after our walk and dried off, Millie still looks like a little drowned rat *


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, sweetheart! She looks so beautiful.

They do take an age to dry off, don't they? That's why I got the Equafleece for Rosie. And someone here recommended using it for after they get wet too (so if you forget to put it on and they get soaked, or for after a bath) because it soaks up all the water out of their hair. 

Is Millie okay with the hairdryer? I have done that when Rosie has been really wet.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh she is just scrumptious! Wet or dry!!!


----------



## Dolly Parton (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, she is just SO gorgeous!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

There we go. All dry again and fluffy looking 










I do want an Equafleece, but was hanging onto until she's nearly fully grown just in case she grows out of it. She's just shy of 6 months, not sure when nearly fully grown is


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Millie is gorgeous and I asked the same question as to when fully grown as a friend seemed to think she is now... she is only 5 months! Most people seemed to think between 7 months and a year


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is truly beautiful, such a lovely colour. Buy an equafleece just a fraction larger than you need, they are very flexible and unless she grows a lot it should fit her into the future. I bought mine (well Izzy's) when she was 6 months and it fits her more snugly now but it is still easy enough to get on and off.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Millie is gorgeous. Such pretty colouring.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah thanks everyone. I too think Millie is beautiful, but then I am biased 

I'll measure her up for a fleece, quite looking forward to trying her out in one.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh Julie in that second picture it could be Mable ... I showed my son and he said "is that Mable?" but in the next pic from the side they look different cos Mable had a white spot on top of her head it's the only bit of her that has stayed white. There coats look so similar as well, beautiful girl x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love her wet or dry ....

Hold on getting her equafleece for a few more months she may slow down or stop growing around 7-8 months, but some do keep growing for a further few months.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

aaww, love her!!! :love-eyes: :love-eyes: :love-eyes:


----------

